# Chains on the cruze?



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to take my cruze eco up to the mountain, but traction devices are required. I don't have the money to drop on snow tires and rims, so I wanted to get an idea if the cruze can even handle chains/cables and how they work out for you guys.

Thanks


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The owner's manual say chains won't work due to lack of space. Here's a quote....

Do not use tire chains. There is
not enough clearance. Tire chains
used on a vehicle without the
proper amount of clearance can
cause damage to the brakes,
suspension, or other vehicle
parts. The area damaged by the
tire chains could cause loss of
control and a crash. Use another
type of traction device only if its
manufacturer recommends it for
the vehicle's tire size combination
and road conditions. Follow that
manufacturer's instructions. To
avoid vehicle damage, drive
slowly and readjust or remove the
traction device if it contacts the
vehicle. Do not spin the wheels.
If traction devices are used, install​them on the rear tires.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like I may have to get tires... I don't want retarded plastic 'traction devices'


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Get those awesome spiked tires that James bond has 

In all seriousness though I wish they actually made crap like that.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Studded tires used to be pretty common many years ago but they damaged the pavement and the states outlawed them. The studs were tungsten carbide and very hard. They wore down at about the same rate as the rubber tread. I remember you could hear a clicking sound when a car with studded tires took off from a stop. I wish I had a set because they worked on ice. No current winter tire does much with ice but the old fashioned studded tires did.


----------

